# Transmisson Warranty Extended



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Transmission Warranty Extended*

Anyone get this notice recently?


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

*Nissan CVT Warranty Extension*



triumph01 said:


> Anyone get this notice recently?


*Nissan CVT Warranty Extension*

Nissan has extended the Nissan New Vehicle Limited Warranty for the Continuously Variable Transmission (CVT) to 10 years/120,000 miles (whichever occurs first) for CVT transmission repairs, replacement, and related towing on all 2003-2010 model year Nissan vehicles equipped with the CVT. The remainder of the powertrain warranty coverage for components other than the CVT transmission remains unchanged. All other warranty terms, limitations and conditions otherwise apply.

Please note that this is not a safety recall, and there are no safety issues relating to your Continuously Variable Transmission.
For more information on the CVT warranty extension please read the information under "CVT Program Details."


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Service*

You'd think they'd recommend getting them serviced more often.


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

That's good news.....:banana:


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great news for us Nissan techs! :loser:


----------



## ranger81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Got mine yesterday....10 years, 120,000 miles....:thumbup:


----------



## R2R079 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also got my notice on friday. Its nice to get good news in the mail once in a while.


----------



## triumph01 (Mar 14, 2009)

Redline makes a CVT fluid for the '09 CVT, I'll be changing it out and getting the O.E.M fluid analyzed when it's time. I'll wait til 30k. I have an '08 Toyota Prius with "lifetime" Tranny fluid that was shot after 30k.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh yay, nothing like getting shafted by Nissan again.....I miss getting 13 hours for swapping a CVT now this BS SUCKS!!!


----------

